# Hard time making friends in young adult life



## sonicshadow98 (Mar 10, 2015)

How do i make friends now when most people made friends from a young age


----------



## Koloz (Nov 11, 2011)

It's quite impossible actually.


----------



## pacasio1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I am 31. It's gonna happen anymore for me. You still have a chance


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

sonicshadow98 said:


> How do i make friends now when most people made friends from a young age


What do you plan on doing with these friends?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I dont really care for friends. I spend all my time on the internet (and i have online friends there). I just want a ****ing gf to care for me.

And the easiest way to make friends is just frequent a place. Like im on my free cams 9 hours a day and i've made some friends with other members by just being there. You dnt even have to talk much.


----------



## You Reach I Teach (Feb 20, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> I dont really care for friends. I spend all my time on the internet (and i have online friends there). I just want a ****ing gf to care for me.
> 
> And the easiest way to make friends is just frequent a place. Like im on my free cams 9 hours a day and i've made some friends with other members by just being there. You dnt even have to talk much.


First time hearing people make friends from cam sites lmao.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

It seems like the best way is if you get stuck working w/ someone on something.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Dunno

Think I've ****ed up, since the age of about 16 you can easily count on 1 hand (With fingers to spare) the number of new people I've become friends with..

Just can't do it, I'm not approachable and I don't make the effort myself however much I'd like to 

If you can try now..go for it as the older you get the more impossible it seems, hobbies/meetups/education/work I guess!


----------



## Inknotmink94 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm feeling the same way, it feel hopeless because I have no desire to meet new people but I know I have to, I guess that's why it's nice to talk to people here


----------



## needformeaning (Mar 9, 2015)

I'd love to have some tips ...


----------



## GrowStrong (Oct 17, 2014)

tea111red said:


> It seems like the best way is if you get stuck working w/ someone on something.


This is the only possible scenario I can see one making new friends as an adult who isn't in college. The exception is meeting people through other people, of course.

In other words, it is an uphill battle unless you are in college or have a job which requires a lot of interaction with co-workers.

I guess there is always online friends, but you really can't compare the two.


----------



## pineapple2220 (Nov 17, 2013)

tea111red said:


> It seems like the best way is if you get stuck working w/ someone on something.


I agree...the only times I've managed to make friends so far in college is from working on group projects together or being lab partners.


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

You have to not care. When you care about making friends you're more inclined to not make them, because you have something else in your mind rather than just talking.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

It's all a matter of luck really. Most of my friends I met by just being places. My best friend I met back in high school and we rarely talk anymore due to him living out of state now. I also met a couple friends through school/college. It's all a matter of chance.


----------



## pearsRyummy (Mar 17, 2015)

Ain't that the million dollar question  

I currently have no friends which makes university life very lonely and stressful.
Joining a Fandom society so maybe find others as awkward as me


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

Arteriax said:


> ^This. That's why I think many play games. If you play an online game, with just the gameplay in mind and get to a certain advanced point, you'll usually end up with people to hang out with. There's lots of things in place to force this, like guilds/partying/group dungeons & instances. So socializing is intrinsic to reaching the highest points in some online games.


Very true. Some of the people I have been on good terms with the most are people I've played plenty of games with.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

A way to make friends is to go to somewhere of interest to you and get to know people from there. :yes


----------



## EddieDee (Jan 13, 2014)

If you didn't make friends in high school, once you graduate, your chances in trying to make a close friend is very low. I am 28, so it is too late for me to have a close friend. I've had 5-6 close friends , but they all moved out so far. Now, you can make acquaintances at your job or at school. I'd stick to that. You don't need friends really. Just be mysterious and have fun ^_^ Once you get marriage.. good bye to your friends! who would hang out with a married person? maybe those girls on craiglist on casual encounters ;\


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm having trouble myself with this. Where do you meet people? Points of similar interests sure, but my interests are pretty introvert. What do i do now? The few friends i had in HS are gone now, because i can't even maintain a friendship when i get one. I guess it's because your used to being without friends for years and years. You become anti social in a way. 

Suppose i find a gathering of my interest, do i just go there alone? Wouldn't that be odd?


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I never realized how hard it would be to make friends after I lost all of my friends from HS. I guess when I look back on it, it makes sense though because even when I had a solid group of 3-4 friends, I could never manage to make any friendships outside of the friends I'd had since Elementary school. It just seems impossible for me to make that connection with anyone now that i'm older. I've met tons of people on the Internet who I can relate too and befriend, but when it comes to real life I've never really been able to find a person who I can make that connection with.

Some of my coworkers call me their "friend" but in reality we're just acquaintances we've never even talked outside of work.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, and it seems the definition of friend changes as you get older. Not the long-term friendships (if you were lucky to maintain them - I was not), but new ones. People are starting their own families (crazy!!!!) and just moving on with their lives. There's not much room for friendships to develop into true friendships. I do really miss that, but as I've come to accept a new change in definition, it's been easier for me to accept. I mean, I don't particularly like it, but knowing that new friendships are probably not going to last if one moves or leaves is a lot easier on me now. That's just what adults do - they move on with their lives, make choices for themselves. Usually the focus changes from friends back to family - settling down, having kids, dating, whatever it may be.

I don't know. I wish I just had someone to hang out with on weekends ocassionally like I did back in high school, and a group that could introduce me to more people in real life, though I do give half-hearted attempts occasionally, etc. Right now, I don't really meet people. If I do, it's quick and at that acquaintance stage. Can't seem to move into friendship territory anymore.


----------



## patisserie16 (Sep 7, 2011)

Do you go to college? College can provide chances to make friends through group projects. It's easier to make friends that way because you won't be having a hard time finding topics to start a conversation. It works really, well, as long as you do your job properly.


----------

